# Changing food??



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm wanting to change Brodi's food, he has been on Wagg puppy a UK brand since i got him from his breeder 6 weeks ago. It is probably the cheapest brand of dog food you can buy in the UK, the vet said it will be fine but i want to change to a better quiality food to give him the best possible start in life!
I have been looking at Oscar's and Burn's but i just don't know which one is going to be the best and help him become a strong healthy puppy??

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated??

P.s i do give Brodi some tuna on his dry food once a week, also cooked chicken wings and some mince with pasta just a treat and to give him some variety in his diet! Cheers


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If you change, do it slowly or they get the runs.
If you don't want a beggar do not feed table scraps/leftovers.

We routinely make carrot, apple, celery juice and mix the pulp with ous dog's kibble. This gives their digestive system the roughage needed.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you change his diet? What to? We changed Kenzie as soon as we got her onto Orijen which is what Cooper is on. They both are great on it, sometimes we put a bit of cheese in with it, tuna or boiled chicken. Just for a change.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tuna Fish Allergy*



cooperman said:


> Did you change his diet? What to? We changed Kenzie as soon as we got her onto Orijen which is what Cooper is on. They both are great on it, sometimes we put a bit of cheese in with it, tuna or boiled chicken. Just for a change.


Hi, I recently started adding tuna to Alba's food as she seemed to be getting bored with just the usual dried Royal Canine..typical V!!. Anyway she loved it and initially looked good on it. After about 2 weeks of tuna every 3 to 4 days I noticed that her belly seemed swollen, ears were getting hot, nose dripping and I thought allergy!... To top it all the fine hair on her belly started to go thin. Anyway after stopping the tuna she appears to be getting back to normal. I know that in general Alba is more sensitive than the average dog..but just wanted to forewarn any other V owners what to look out for.


----------

